# ASUS Radeon HD 7750 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2012)

The ASUS Radeon HD 7750 OC is a custom implementation of the HD 7750 design from ASUS. It comes at reference pricing, yet features slightly increased clock speeds out of the box. We have seen its cooling solution before on other cards from the company so it is a tested design that works well and delivers low temperatures and low noise levels.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 29, 2012)

All I say is WOW! 
This is an exceptional card for a OEM box system upgrade!  W!zzard hate to say you had to really struggle to make up 6 CON's.

_•Price too high to be competitive_ (for $110 faster than a GTS450 that are still at $100-110; and not requiring to buy a PSU what competition?  Even your own $/Prf doesn't back that statement, at MSRP it's good, with a $10 rebate it will knock it out of the park. You're own numbers show an almost 50% Fps increase at 1680x over the only other true competitor the 6670. With only 15% increase in $/Prf that sounds very good to me. Especially once the TSMC price hike for 28Nm is factored into this... hard to compete against yourself. I suppose we can wait... and wait... to see what Nvidia can do at $100 PCI-E only!) 
_•Overclock out of the box is small and yields almost no performance increase _(considering the intended market it’s not for that, while limited at PCI-E 75W limit... smart they don’t)
_•Overclocking gains very little additional performance _(repetitive)
_•CrossFire works only via PCI-Express _(unless you test and find it limits performance who cares, that was a stretch)
_•No adapter included for dual DVI output _(I don’t know of any AIB that at this price has or would, hard to validate that point as Con)
•CCC Overdrive limits too low (again beating a dead horse)

But then we read the writing of W1zzard and he acquiesce; a card that someone with a low end CPU (read cheap) and a decent quality OE 300W PSU can play a bunch of elder/middling titles this is excellent.  It does something no GT440, GTS450, or GTX550 was ever in the realm of possibility even dreamed about.  This in my opion is in many ways a better product than any 79XX or some new GK106... 

It promotes "plug and play" gaming, which is a boon for PC gaming in this economy and for that you might lighten up and not make up bullet points to fill in the templete. AMD deserves $10 and should sell boat loads of them! Right product... right moment in time!


----------



## Rowsol (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW!  A whole 20 mhz overclock!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you tried the overclock gain with other games? I saw a review that covered a couple different games and the overall increase was 11%

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=802&Itemid=72&limit=1&limitstart=16


----------



## damric (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm surprised ASUS doesn't call this the Direct-Al.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 1, 2012)

Its more like weird-AL
That gain from overclocking is really weird w1zz, i checked gains on crysis and anno2070 and they were almost linear frequency increases on cape verde (as long as there is a decent memory overclocking).


----------

